# The Travel tax - why don't we pay people to come here rather than tax them?



## queenlex (15 Oct 2010)

Ok I think the title is self-explanatory... Wouldn't it make more sense to give people a relatively small sum of money/vouchers on arrival in this country rather than taxing them we would undoubtedly gain more this way from money spent here afterwards.   Apologies if this thread is in the wrong forum please move if necessary.

Thanks,

Q


----------



## BazFitz (15 Oct 2010)

There could be a significant deadweight cost though - The cost of paying visitors (say) €10 who were coming here anyway might be greater than any potential gains from increased visitor numbers as a result of the policy.


----------



## marti18 (15 Oct 2010)

there are people coming here and deciding to stay......great country for certain nationalities as they get great handouts for doing nothing. 

sorry OP but had to get my point across


----------



## sunrock (16 Oct 2010)

Thats just a brainless suggestion.I am sure the tourists would appreciate it more if things were a bit cheaper when they got here and everyone wasn`t trying to rip them off.
Anyway The gov are short of money and how would it be administered ...by a quango costing millions.


----------



## z107 (16 Oct 2010)

It could be a good idea if it was aimed towards tourists. Give them money off vouchers for tourist attractions or something.

Nothing like this will happen though, because the government is all stick and no carrot. They are not business people. We'll witness more of the same with the next budget.


----------



## roker (17 Oct 2010)

Hotel prices for tourist are way above the special offers for Irsh people, I had to stay a night in Ireland on the way back from the UK, it cost €120 B+B for my wife and myself. There are special offer (Lidl for example) around €45 p/p including evening meals.


----------

